# Maggie TVS1900 on 04 LS1 - 911 Emergency Need Help



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

alright, first off I was up till 3AM CST this morning working on the supercharger install on the car. Everything was going smooth until I actually got the supercharger bolted on the car. I started running into little issues around that point. It all started off when I first opened Box 2 to find out that Magnuson sent me the 2005-2006 LS2 Install Guid instead of the 04 LS1 Guide. I went online and downloaded the 2004 LS1 guide and proceeded. After I got the SC on the car and started putting on some of the small parts and connecting some of the rubber hoses I noticed that some of the barbs on the unit were not matching up to where they say they were supposed to be. As well the throttle cable bracket that they supplied me was incorrect. The first and most noticeable change was when connecting the EVAP solinoid the barbs in the pictres were no where to be found where the instructions stated they should be. I started to get frusted last night so decided to shut down work and continue on this morning, as I went to shut the hood (which according to Magnuson I should have had no problems doing) it slapped down on the front pullie of the supercharger... Now ontop of it hitting I don't even have the stock hood, I have an aftermarket Banshee style hood that allows even more clearance than the stock one would have. I will get some pictures taken this morning of barb location, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Perhaps everything will be clearer in the light of day.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Okay Emergency Adverted*

Okay, so after being on the phone with MagnaCharger for well over an hour they had sent me the wrong installation manual (which I already knew.) I went to their website and downloaded the one that was supposidly for the 2004 GTO LS1 TVS1900. Well that was just about as bad as the wrong year model. They have made some revisions to the TVS and modeled the guide after a MP112. Hose Barbs that were supposed to be in one place were either in a total different area or non existant. :shutme So the guy at Maggie walked me through I had made educated guesses as to where this, that, and the other were supposed to go and for the most part was correct in my placement. He then volunteered that they had modeled the LS1 version after the LS2 version and that they hadn't found a car yet they could use to make a true guide for us LS1 boys. At this point i was like your more than welcome to take mine for that :willy:.

But overall I would consider myself 90% complete all I have left to do now is install the pump, route the hoses, bracket up the heat exchanger and fill up the overflow tank. 

Now overall I'd rate this is a PITA but not too terrible just more time consuming than everything and having incorrect instructions does not help either.

The hood closes fine over the front Supercharger pulley which at first I thought I was going to have clearance issues. My hood is a aftermarket hood the front ressembles the 2005-2006 hog snout hood but the backs have 3 functional air breathers in either side. I believe its brand is a Banshee. 

My one final hurdle that I need to overcome is the fact that the coolant surge tank for the SC is too tall when placed ontop of the battery. Now if it was a aluminum tank I'd just take it to work cut it in half take off an inch or so and then TIG it back together. However its not metal, its plastic... so thats out of the question. My only other option is to either one custom fab a tank, or two see if I can find a lower profile battery. My current battery is 9 long x 7 wide x 8.75 tall (at the post tip) if it was 1 - 1.5" shorter it would be great.


----------

